#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  الازمة المالية العالمية التأثير والعلاج

## عمرو جمال الدين

الازمة المالية العالمية التأثير والعلاج

ان الازمة المالية العالمية التى يشهدها العالم حاليا تنذر بتحولات خطيرة وضخمه فى النظام المالى العالمى والنظام الاقتصادى العالمى ككل فهذه الازمة تعدت ماحدث فى الازمه الماليه التى سبقت الكساد الكبير فى الثلاثينات من القرن الماضى فهى تنذر بتغيرات هيكليه وجذرية فى النظام العالمى ككل وان الدول الاقل نموا والاشد فقرا سوف يكون تأثرها بهذه الازمة كارثى فى حالة أذا لم تتدارك الموقف وتتنبأ بما يمكن ان يحدث وتحاول تفادى قدر الامكان أثار هذه الازمة او على الاقل يجب على هذه الدول توقع الاسوء فى الفتره القادمه ولكى تعتمد خططها على هذا الاساس فتكون بهذا مستعده اذا حدث ما توقعت اما اذا لم يحدث فلا ضير  اذ انها سوف تكون استفادت من تحوطها من هذه الازمه 

ومصر من هذه الدول الاقل نموا وتصنف ضمن قائمة اقل الدول الاقل نموا فى العالم لذلك فانه يجب ان تحتاط مصر لتأثير هذه الازمه وتداعياتها على الاقتصاد المصرى وما يمكن ان ينجم عنها وتأثيراتها على القطاعات الاقتصادية او على النشاط الاقتصادى برمته 

اضافة لما قاله صندوق النقد الدولى من ان تاثر مصر من هذه الازمه سوف يكون محدود لان مصر ليس لديها الكثير لكى تفقده وان انفتاحها على العالم الخارجى ضعيف 
 ولكن مصر سوف تتاثر من هذه الازمة فيما يمكن ان نلخصه فى الاتى 


1-	قلة تدفق الاستثمار الاجنبى المباشر وغير المباشر الى مصر او محاولة الخروج من السوق المصرى 

اذ ان مصر سوف تشهد قلة فى تدفق الاستثمار اليها كغيرها من الدول النامية بسبب المخاوف والركود العالمى وعدم رغبة المستثمر فى الدخول الى اسواق جديده ومجهوله او غير مستقره وغيرقويه اذ ان الاستثمار الاجنبى يلجأ الى الاحجام عن الدخول الى هذه الاسواق فى اوقات الازمات العالمية لما فيها من زيادة فى المخاطر وخاصة مع وجود حاله من عدم الاطمئنان العالمى فى النظام الاقتصادى ناهيك عن الدول الناميه التى تعانى فى الاساس من مشاكل فى نظامها الاقتصادى والسياسى او حاله من عدم الاستقرار المطمئن فليس هناك من شك فى ان هذه الاستثمارات سوف تشهد قله فى النزوح الى الدول الناميه او محاولة الخروج منها فى الفتره القادمه اذ لايوجد مجال للمغامره فى هذه الاسواق فى مثل هذا الوقت 
وهذا ما شهدناه فى بيع العرب والاجانب للاسهم المملوكة لهم فى البورصة المصرية فى الايام الماضية مما اداى الى انهيار مؤشرها فى هذه الايام 

ويجب على مصر ان تحتاط لمثل هذا  وتعمل على محاولة استغلال فرصة انتقال الاستثمار الاجنبى فى الفترة القادمة من الولايات المتحدة الى دول اخرى فى اطار تغير النظام الاقتصادى العالمى وتحول الثقه المطلقه فى الاقتصاد الامريكى التى كانت سائده من قبل فان مصر يمكن ان تعتبر هذه المحنه فرصه او منحه من الممكن ان تزيد فيها تدفق الاستثمارات ورؤوس الاموال الى مصر اذا استطاعت ان تقنع العرب والمصريين بعودة الاموال المهاجره التى يستثمرها العرب فى الولايات المتحدة الامريكيه والتى تعدت 1500 مليار دولار
 فيجب ان تحول مصر استقطاب الاموال العربيه المهاجره او الاستفادة من تحرك الاستثمار ورؤوس الاموال فى الفتره المقبله بمنح حوافز استثماريه جديده ومشجعه للاستثمار المحلى والعربى والاجنبى 



2- خسارة فى الاموال المستثمرة فى بورصات الولايات المتحدة الامريكيه واحتمال تاثر الاحتياطى الاجنبى بالدولار 

ماذا عن اموالنا التى استثمرها لنا الدكتور يوسف بطرس غالى فى بورصات الولايات المتحدة فقد كثر الحديث عن مصير هذه الاموال التى استثمرها وزير الماليه فى البورصه العالميه مثل اموال التامينات ولم تجيب الحكومة المصريه عن مصير هذه الاموال
 وماذا عن الودائع المصريه فى البنوك الاجنبيه فلم يتكلم احد عن الودائع المصريه سواء الحكوميه او الخاصه فى البنوك الاجنبيه ولا عن الاموال المصريه المستثمره فى البورصات العالميه 
وماذا عن وضع الاحتياطى المصرى ولما نعتمد فيه على الدولار فقط ولما لانعتمد فيه على سلة عملات تقلل من المخاطر فى حالة انخفاض الدولار فى الفتره المقبله كما يتوقع بعد تاثر مركز الولايات المتحدة اقتصاديا وعالميا فيجب ان يتقدم مجلس الشعب باستجواب لوزير المالية حول مصير هذه الاموال




3- انخفاض حصيلة الصادرات 
سوف تشهد الصادرات قله او انخفاض فى قيمة الحصيلة المتوقعه منها نتيجه لاتجاه اسعار البترول فى الفترة المقبله الى الانخفاض كنتيجه للركود المتوقع وايضا لانخفاض اسعار حديد التسليح العالميه ومواد البناء كنتيجه للركود الذى ضرب القطاع العقارى فى العالم والذى سوف يؤثر بدوره على الصادرات من حديد التسليح ومواد البناء 
وايضا قد تشهد حصيلة الصادرات انخفاض نتيجة لانخفاض الطلب العالمى على بعض الصناعات نتيجة للركود وبالتالى قد ينتج عن هذا الانخفاض انخفاض فى الطلب العالمى على صادرات مصر من بعض الصناعات او قد تحدث قلة حصيلة الصادرات نتيجه لانخفاض اسعار بعض الصناعات العالمية فيحدث انخفاض مماثل فى اسعار الصادرات المصرية 

4- ارتفاع قيمة فاتورة الواردات نظرا لارتفاع اسعار الغذاء العالمية 
نظر لان مصر من الدول المستوردة للغذاء فسوف تعانى مصر من ارتفاع فاتورة الورادات لان اتجاه اسعار الغذاء فى الفتره المقبلة سوف يتجه الى الارتفاع نظرا لان المضاربين فى سوق الاوراق المالية فى العالم سوف يتحولون من المضاربة على اسعار الاسهم الى المضاربه على اسعار السلع الغذائية لكى يعوضوا الخسائر التى لحقت بهم وهو ما سوف تشجعه الولايات المتحدة لانها اكبر منتج للغذاء فى العالم وباتالى سوف ترتفع اسعار الغذاء عالميا وترتفع معها فاتورة الواردات المصريه لان مصر من الدول المستوردة للغذاء

5- زيادة عجز الموازنة العامه للدوله
 نتيجه لزيادة فاتورة الدعم لارتفاع اسعار الغذاء العالمية وتاثر مصر بهذا الارتفاع لانها من الدول المستوردة للغذاء 

6- ارتفاع فى قيمة الدين العام الداخلى او الخارجى للجوء الحكومة المصرية الى محاولة سد العجز فى الموازنه من الاقتراض الداخلى او الخارجى مما يعنى معه زيادة الدين واعباء خدمة الدين وقد يؤدى الى عدم قدرة الحكومة المصرية على الوفاء بالدين واعباؤه 


7- زيادة العجز فى ميزان المدفوعات والميزان التجارى كنتيجة لزيادة اسعار الواردات وانخفاض قيمة الصادرات وقلة حصيلة الدولة من النقد الاجنبى  

8- احتمال تاثر معدل النمو الاقصادى وانخفاضه نتيجة الركود العالمى 


 9- زيادة البطالة
 كنتيجه للتأثر بالكساد العالمى وانخافض صادرات بعض القطاعات وبالتالى انخفاض الانتاجيه والتى تعنى معها تسريح بعض العماله فى القطاع الخاص اى زيادة البطالة  

10- عودة بعض العماله المصريه من الخارج نتيجة الركود العالمى وتاثر الشركات العالميه بقلة الطلب العالمى  

11- قلة تحويلات المصريين من الخارج لانخفاض عددهم او لانخفاض دخولهم المتوقعه نتيجة الكساد العالمى 


12- قلة الوفود السياحيه وبالتالى قلة عائدات السياحه وهى اهم ما تعتمد عليه مصر من الايرادات الخدميه

13- قلة عائدات قناة السويس كنتيجة لحركة الركود التى من الممكن ان تحدث فى التجارة الدوليه تأثرا بالكساد العالمى وذلك مما يؤثر على عدد البواخر والسفن العابره 


14- قلة حصيلة الدولة من النقد الاجنبى
كنتيجة لقلة عائدات السياحة وقناة السويس وقلة تحويلات المصريين بالخارج 

15- تاثر المركز السياسى للحكومه المصريه كثيرا واحتمال ان تقوم مظاهرات عنيفه واحتجاجات ضخمه او حدوث ثورة


16- حدوث ارتفاع فى المستوى العام للاسعار فى مصر تأثرا بارتفاع اسعار السلع الغذائيه عالميا نتيجة لان مصر من الدول المستوردة للغذاء مما يؤثر على الدخول والقوى الشرائية للمواطن المصرى ويعنى معه انخفاض فى قيمة العملة المصريه داخليا وخارجيا لزيادة قيمة الواردات عن الصادرات 

17-  قد يحدث انخفاض فى اسعار بعض السلع المصنعة عالميا نتيجة للكساد او الركود العالمى المتوقع مما قد يؤثر على مركز تنافسية السلع المصرية فى السوق العالمية او السوق المحليه نتيجه
 لان الطلب العالمى قد ينخفض على الصادرات الصناعيه لبعض الدول فتلجأ هذه الدول الى تخفيض اسعار منتجاتها وتغرق السوق المحلى المصرى وبالتالى تلحق اضرار وخسائر بالصناعة المصرية او قد يؤثر على قدرة منافسة السلع المصرية المصنعه التى تصدرها مصر الى بعض الاسواق الدولية 

18- انخفاض اسعار السلع اصناعية المستوردة من الخارج مثل السيارات وغيرها وذلك مما قد يؤثر على الصناعة المحلية وبالتالى قد يؤثر على انخفاض المستوى العام للاسعار فى هذه السلع المصنعة 

 19- احتمال ان تتأثر المنح والمساعدات الدولية والاجنبيه التى تاتى الى مصر بسبب هذه الازمة

20- احتمال تاثر القطاع العقارى فى مصر بانخفاض اسعار العقارات والاراضى نتيجه لانخفاض اسعار حديد التسليح العالميه ومواد البناء بسبب قلة الطلب  العالمى عليها  نتيجه لازمة الرهن العقارى فى الولايات المتحدة 

21- احتمال ان ترتفع اسعار الذهب العالميه نظرا لمحاولة الافراد والدول الاحتفاظ بالذهب كمخزون للقيمه


حلول ومقترحات لمواجهة الازمة

1-	ضرورة اللجوء فى الفترة القادمة الى تعزيز دور القطاع الانتاجى مثل القطاع الزراعى والصناعى باعتبارهم المورد الاهم للقيمة المضافة فى الاقتصاد وعدم الاعتماد على القطاع الخدمى او التجارى وذلك لتاثرهم بالانخفاض فى الفترة القادمة 
2-	العمل على اكتفاء مصر من الحاصلات الزراعية الرئيسية تحسبا لارتفاع اسعار الغذاء العالمية فى الفترة القادمة نتيجة لاحتمال اتجاه المضاربين الى المضاربه على اسعار الغذاء وتحسبا لاحتمال حدوث ازمة غذاء عالمية 
3-	ضرورة الاهتمام بالقطاع الزراعى فى الفترة القادمة بشكل كبير لتامين الغذاء والحاصلات الرئيسية للمواطن المصرى وللاستفادة من تصدير الحاصلات الزراعية المتوقع ارتفاع اسعارها فى الفترة القادمة 
4-	الاتجاه فى التصنيع الى صناعت احلال الورادات لمحاولة الوصول الى اكتفاء ذاتى فى بعض الصناعات المهمه والحيوية 
5-	محاولة حماية الصناعت المصرية التى قد تتضرر من انخفاض اسعار واردات السلع المصنعة مما يؤثر على الصناعة المصرية فيجب ان تلجأ الحكومة الى ايجاد طريقه لحماية الصناعت المحلية من خطر انخفاض اسعار الواردات وتاثيرها على الموقف التنافسى للصناعة المصرية 
6-	ضرورة ان تتكيف مصر مع احتمال ان الاستثمارات الاجنبية الاجنبيه سوف تشهد قلة فى التدفق الى مصر ومحاولة الخروج من السوق المصرى فيجب ان تعمل مصر على ايجاد بديل لهذه الاستثمارات من راس مال مصرى او عربى 
وذلك كما ذكرنا من قبل ان الاستمار فى اوقات الازمات العالمية يحجم عن الدخول الى اسواق البلدان النامية ويلجأ الى الخروج منها لعدم ثقته فى اسواق البلدان النامية والخوف من الدخول الى اسواق جديده ومجهولة او غير مستقرة وغير قوية 
7- يجب ان تعمل مصر على استقطاب رؤوس الاموال العربية والمصرية المهاجرة فى الخارج والعمل على ايجاد سلسلة جديدة  مشجعة من حوافز الاستثمار لكى تستقطب بعض رؤوس الاموال المهاجرة فى اطار التغير الذى سوف يشهده النظام العالمى والتغيرات التى سوف يشهدها فى تحركات وهجرات الاستثمارت ورؤوس الاموال  بين دول العالم 

8- ضرورة ان تعتمد مصر فى احتياطاتها على سلة عملات رئيسية بدلا من اعتمادها على الدولار بشكل رئيسى لتفادى احتمالات تاثره وانخفاضه فى الفترة القادمة 

9- يجب ان تعمل مصر على تنشيط وتشجيع السياحه العربية والسياحه الداخلية لاحتمال تاثر قطاع السياحه بالانخفاض فى الفترة القادمة 

10- العمل على ايجاد اسواق دولية جديده للصادرات المصرية لتفادىانخفاض  الطلب الذى قد يحدث للصادارت المصرية فى الاسواق الحالية 

11- يجب ان تتخذ الحكومه فى الحسبان احتمال قلة حصيلتها من النقد الاجنبى وقلة الايرادات  السيادية ولا تكيف نفسها على اساس الاقتراض اوزيادة الدين الخارجى او الداخلى مما قد ينتج عنه من عدم القدرة على الوفاء بالديون او اقساطها ويجب ان تلجأ الى سياسة ترشيد النفقات فى الموازنة العامة للدولة 
12- محاولة ايجاد حلول جذرية لمشكلة البطالة التى قد تتفاقم نتيجة للركود العالمى وتاثيره على الاقتصاد المصرى 




          بقلم / عمرو جمال 
            باحث اقتصادى
Dr.amrgamal@yahoo.com

----------


## atefhelal

*موضوع متميز ..يناقش أثر الأزمة المالية العالمية على الوضع المالى والإقتصادى لمصر بطريقة موضوعية متفهمة ، ويرسم تداعياتها السيئة فى الزمن القريب ويقترح الحلول المناسبة لمواجهة  تلك التداعيات .. وأعترف بأننى استفدت من هذا الطرح المتميز ...*

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

وسؤالى هنا عن المدة المتوقع فيها هذا التأثير أى 
إذا حدث هذا التأثيرالسلبى فحتى متى سيظل أو ماهى ملامح إنتهائه ؟

فالمشكلة لو كانت أقل من سنة فيمكننا أن نتحملها كشعب لكن أكثر من ذلك أعتقد أن تداعياته ستكون مجهولة للجميع وغير متوقعة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*إحنا غاويين نعمل من الحبه قبه*
*الأمور كلها فى أيدى أمينه*
*ووجود يوسف بطرس غالى* 
*فى منصبه الدولى الجديد*
*حيكون فيه حل لكل* 
*مشاكل العالم الماليه*
*بعد أن تمكن من حل كل* 
*مشاكل مصر الماليه*
*صحيح شعب كلامنجى*
*ما عليكم*
*إلا أن*
*تعطوا عقولكم لهم*
*وسيبوا الحل عليهم*

*رسول الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى*
*(الذى يعمل بطاقة 77 مليون عقل مصرى)* 
*لحل مشاكل العالم الماليه*
*شوفوا إزاى مبتسم ومتفائل!*

----------


## عمرو جمال الدين

> *موضوع متميز ..يناقش أثر الأزمة المالية العالمية على الوضع المالى والإقتصادى لمصر بطريقة موضوعية متفهمة ، ويرسم تداعياتها السيئة فى الزمن القريب ويقترح الحلول المناسبة لمواجهة  تلك التداعيات .. وأعترف بأننى استفدت من هذا الطرح المتميز ...*


حقيقى انا فخور وده شيئ يسعدنى بجد ان موضوعى يرد عليه المشرف بنفسه 
وانا متشكر لردك وتقييمك للمقال واشادتك وثنائك على المقال

بس انا كان ليا سؤال انا ملاحظ ان كان فيه تجاهل متعمد لمواضيعى من قبل الاعضاء وكنت كتبت مقالات جيده قبل المقال ده بس كنت بلاحظ ان فيه تجاهل او عدم اهتمام كنت بحس انه مقصود من الاعضاء بسبب انى مشاركاتى قيليله وتقريبا مش برد على المواضيع اللى بتنزل للاعضاء وده لانى مشغول حقيقى وبرد على مواضيعى وبكتب ومقالاتى فى ضيق من الوقت 
هل انا محق ولا بيتهيألى فى موضوع التجاهل بسبب انى مش برد واشارك فى مواضيع الزملاء الاعضاء 
ولو كان ظنى صحيح هل يجوز هذا لشعب عايز يتقدم انه مش يشجع بعضه  من اجل مشاعر داخليه وشخصيه وانه يتجاهل قيمة العلم والابداع من اجل انه مش بيلاقى مقابل 
هو القيمه فى انى ارد على موضوعات واكتب     مشكوووورررر   وتشكر ياحبيبى         وكلام جميل
 وهذا من اجل انى  الاقى حد يقدرنى ويرد على موضوعاتى انا مش يهمنى الرد او التقييم ان عارف مستوى كتباتى  ومستواى  العلمى بدون غرور لكن انا هدفى ازكى العلم واوصله للناس 
     لكن البعض  بيفكر فى نفسه الاول 
وشكرا

----------


## عمرو جمال الدين

> وسؤالى هنا عن المدة المتوقع فيها هذا التأثير أى 
> إذا حدث هذا التأثيرالسلبى فحتى متى سيظل أو ماهى ملامح إنتهائه ؟
> 
> فالمشكلة لو كانت أقل من سنة فيمكننا أن نتحملها كشعب لكن أكثر من ذلك أعتقد أن تداعياته ستكون مجهولة للجميع وغير متوقعة


توقعات صندوق النقد الدولى والبنك الدولى ان اقل تاثير هايمتد الى سنتين ده على اقل تقدير وتوقع وفى الغالب ممكن اربع او خمس سنين واقصى تقدير سبع او عشر سنوات 
 لان احنا هنا نتكلم عن اقتصاد عالمى حركته لازم تكون بطيئه شويه 

فعلا تاثيره على مصر فى المده الطويله هايكون سيئ ولازم الحكومه تعمل حسابها وتتحرك من الان ولازم تهتم بالقطاع الزراعى والمحاصيل الزراعيه لان الخوف من حدوث مجاعه بيتزايد  فى الازمات العالميه ولان مصر من الدول المستورده للغذاء و هاتتأثر بارتفاع اسعار الغذاء وهاتتضرر جدا وخصوصا مع قلة صادراتها 
ربنا يستر  والحكومه تفوق وتعمل حاجه 
وشكرا على مشاركتك

----------


## عمرو جمال الدين

> *إحنا غاويين نعمل من الحبه قبه*
> *الأمور كلها فى أيدى أمينه*
> *ووجود يوسف بطرس غالى* 
> *فى منصبه الدولى الجديد*
> *حيكون فيه حل لكل* 
> *مشاكل العالم الماليه*
> *بعد أن تمكن من حل كل* 
> *مشاكل مصر الماليه*
> *صحيح شعب كلامنجى*
> ...




دكتور جمال الشربينى  انا ببقى سعيد لما اشوف ردودك علشا بتكون ظريفه وليها معنى ومفهوم من وراء الكلام وبتجيد اللعب بالكلام والالفاظ والعبارات 
وحقيقى يادكتور هذا الوزير يقلل جدا من اثار الازمه على مصر وكانه فى وادى اخر 
وانا تعجبت من تصريح ليه بيقول فيه ان قلة الطلب اعالمى على صادرات مصر هاتفيدنا  وهايعوضها الطلب الداخلى وهذا الوزير  الذى لايعلم الف باء اقتصاد الا يعلم ان قلة الطلب على صادراتنا تعنى نقص فى العمله الاجنبيه وعجز فى ميزان المدفوعات  وانخفاض فى قيمة العمله 
ثم هل لا يعلم ان انخفاض الطلب العالمى  ليس بالضروره ان يقابله طلب داخلى على المنتجات المصدره  لانها فى الاساس  انها فائض للتصدير بمعنى ان السوق المحلى تشبع وذهب الفائض الباقى للتصدير وهذا يعنى ان الصادرات التى سوف يقل الطلب عليها سوف تتكدس فى المخازن وتتلف ويقل الانتاج  وتخسر المشاريع وتغلق ابوابها 
ولو سلمنا بان هذا ليس فاض كما هو الحال وانها سلع لم يكتمل اشباع المصرييين منها فانها بذلك تمثل خساره للمنتج الذى رسم ايراداته على مستوى معين وبالتالى سوف يخسر ويغلق مصنعه او انها من منتجات الدرجه الممتازه وسوف تباع نظرا لعدم االتصدير بالسعر الشعبى  فهى  خساره ايضا ومعناها غلق مصنعه ايضا 
وذا كانت سلعه اساسيه ولم يشبع الشعب منها حاجته وكانت تصدر وفيها نقص داخلى من المعروض منها فهذا يعنى ان  الله انتتقم منهم  ومكر بهم واذلهم لسرقة هذا الشعب وسوف تعرض بسعر منخفض بسبب قلة الطلب العالمى عليها وهذا يعنى انهم سوف يخسرون الايام القادمه 
يبدوا ان هذا الوزير اما انه لايفهم ما يقول او لا يفهم فى الاقتصاد او انه يخدع الناس لكى يطمئنهم ويقلل من الخوف لديهم من الازمه 
وشكرا

----------


## عمرو جمال الدين

حبيت اطلعكم على هذا  للعلم 
كنت عامل الموضوع اللى قبل هذا عن الازمه الماليه وتداعيتها على العالم وعلى امريكا واوربا ومصر ودول الخليج لكن فى ناس طلبوا منى انى افرد موضوع منفصل لاثر الازمه على مصر وابين باستفاضه وتوسع اثر الازمه على مصر بالتحديد  او بمعنى انى احط عليها عدسه مكبره لوحدها لانها تهمنا اكتر وفعلا وفقنى الله وعملت هذا الموضوع  اللى بين ايديكم ربنا ينفعنا بيه وناس من اصدقائى طلبوا منى انى ابعت لعضو مجلس الشعب عن دائتنا صوره من المقال ده واللى قبله علشان اكون بلغت العلم لا احد من المسؤليين وفعلا انا فعلت وذهبت لمقر  العضو عن دائرتنا وتركت المقاليين عن الازمه فى مقره وهو عضو من الاخوان المسلمين وبعدين لاقيتهم اتصلوا بيا وقالولى انهم بيشكرونى عن مجهودى وبيطلبوا منى ارسلهم تحليلات اقتصاديه اول باول وانا وافقت وعضو مجلس الشعب بنفسه كلمنى وشكرنى  وقالى ابقى ارسله اللى اوصله من نتائج لان اللى بيقع تحت ايده من الابحاث فى المجال ده قليل وقرائته فى هذا المجال مش متوسعه فطلب منى انى ابقى اراسله دائما وانا فرحت باشادتهم والثقه اللى منحوها ليا ويارب اقدر اعمل حاجه تنفع الناس وتخدمهم  ولكنى بحزن لما بشوف مستوى كتابة الصحفيين واساتذة الاقتصاد عن الازمه وبستغرب هل هما مش عارفين فعلا الاثار ولا هما بيهونوا منها لطمئنة الناس  لكنى باستغرب لمستوى كتابتهم وتحليلاتهم اللى دون المستوى ومش على مستوى الحدث و الحمد لله وهذا من فضل ربى وهذا مما علمنى ربى والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## atefhelal

> ......
> .............
> ..................
> 
> وهذا من اجل انى الاقى حد يقدرنى ويرد على موضوعاتى انا مش يهمنى الرد او التقييم ان عارف مستوى كتباتى ومستواى العلمى بدون غرور لكن انا هدفى ازكى العلم واوصله للناس 
> لكن البعض بيفكر فى نفسه الاول 
> وشكرا


 
حين تكتب ياأخى الفاضل ماتحب أن تكتبه ، وحين تصبح أمنيتك الغالية أن يتقبل الآخرون ماتكتبه بحب واحترام ، وتحاول فى هذا الشأن أن تتجنب أسلوب الوعظ الممل والتعالى والتعالم .. إن فعلت ذلك فلا تشغل بالك كثيرا بعد ذلك بنتيجة ماكتبته واهتمام الآخرين به .. 
أنت هنا تكتب لمجتمع متكامل ، يتكون من أفراد مختلفين فى اهتماماتهم ومراحلهم العمرية ومختلفين فى المستوى الثقافى والإجتماعى وفى المستوى المعيشى ، ولاتكتب لمجتمع خاص يملك القدرة على فهم الفروق الدقيقة فى التحليلات الإقتصادية ، ويعرف عن علم ودراسة كيف يعمل الإقتصاد ؟ ولماذا لايعمل فى بعض الأحيان .. وحين تكتب موضوعا مثل موضوعك يتعلق بالأزمة المالية العالمية وأثرها على السياسة المالية وعلى مؤشرات الإقتصاد الكلى Macroeconomics ، فأنت تكتب فى موضوع ليس سهلا على المواطن العادى ، وهو المواطن الذى من حقه أيضا أن يفهم إلى أين تسير البلاد وأن يفهم الأسباب التى يمكن أن تفرض قيودا على صنع سياسة الإقتصاد الكلى .. وسوف تصبح مهمتك صعبة جدا حين تخاطبه ، وأن تجعل أفكارك المتخصصة تنساب إلى ذهنه فى غير إجهاد ، بحيث لاتهمل فى نفس الوقت إشباع رغبة المتخصص فى نفس الوقت ... هذا المواطن العادى لايعنيه فى مشاكل الإقتصاد سوى الأمل فى تحقيق زيادة مستمرة ومقبولة فى متوسط نصيبه من الناتج القومى الإجمالى مصحوبة بزيادة فرص العمل والحد من البطالة وتضخم الأسعار ، ويٌعتبر ذلك من الأهداف المعلنة لكافة رجال الحكم تحت أى نظام سياسى لايجب التخلى عنها وإلقاء مسئوليتها كما يحدث عندنا لرجال الأعمال وضمائر المستثمرين بحجة تحرير السوق وتحريرآلياته وهى حجة غبية مستغبية .. 

ونعلم أن النظريات الإقتصادية على اختلافها فى نظرتها للنمو هى مجرد نظريات صورية إلى حد كبير وتهتم كثيرا بالجانب المنطقى والرياضى لنماذج النمو المختلفة أكثر من اهتمامها بالجانب العملى والتجريبى للنمو نفسه .. وذلك على عكس اهتمامات المواطن العادى ... ولهذا السبب فشلت حكومات مصر المتعاقبة فى تحقيق نمو اقتصادى حقيقى وتسببت فى انهيارات كارثية فى أداء القطاع الصناعى والزراعى إذا استبعدنا البترول والغاز ومنتجاتهما من القطاع الصناعى .. وذلك لإعتماد تلك الحكومات على تعيين وزراء اقتصاد دكاترة تكنوقراط ، لايفهمون فن وعلم إدارة موارد البلاد لصالح هذا المواطن العادى من أجل تحقيق أمنه ورفاهيته أو حتى تحقيق مستوى معيشى إنسانى محتمل للأغلبية المهمشة ..

----------


## atefhelal

أعجبنى هذا الشرح المبسط للأزمة المالية (وصلنى اليوم على بريدى)


*شرح مبسط جداً لأزمة المال الأمريكية* 
يعيش "سعيد أبو الحزن" مع عائلته في شقة مستأجرة وراتبه ينتهي دائما قبل نهاية الشهر. حلم سعيد أن يمتلك بيتاً في "أمرستان"، ويتخلص من الشقة التي يستأجرها بمبلغ 700 دولار شهرياً. ذات يوم فوجئ سعيد بأن زميله في العمل، نبهان السَهيان، اشترى بيتاً بالتقسيط. ما فاجأ سعيد هو أن راتبه الشهري هو راتب نبهان نفسه، وكلاهما لا يمكنهما بأي شكل من الأشكال شراء سيارة مستعملة بالتقسيط، فكيف ببيت؟ لم يستطع سعيد أن يكتم مفاجأته فصارح نبهان بالأمر، فأخبره نبهان أنه يمكنه هو أيضًا أن يشتري بيتا مثله، وأعطاه رقم تلفون المكتب العقاري الذي اشترى البيت عن طريقه.

لم يصدق سعيد كلام نبهان، لكن رغبته في تملك بيت حرمته النوم تلك الليلة، وكان أول ما قام به في اليوم التالي هو الاتصال بالمكتب العقاري للتأكد من كلام نبهان، ففوجئ بالاهتمام الشديد، وبإصرار الموظفة "سهام نصابين" على أن يقوم هو وزوجته بزيارة المكتب بأسرع وقت ممكن. وشرحت سهام لسعيد أنه لا يمكنه الحصول على أي قرض من أي بنك بسبب انخفاض راتبه من جهة، ولأنه لا يملك من متاع الدنيا شيئا ليرهنه من جهة أخرى. ولكنها ستساعده على الحصول على قرض، ولكن بمعدلات فائدة عالية. ولأن سهام تحب مساعدة "العمال والكادحين" أمثال سعيد فإنها ستساعده أكثر عن طريق تخفيض أسعار الفائدة في الفترة الأولى حتى "يقف سعيد على رجليه". كل هذه التفاصيل لم تكن مهمة لسعيد. المهم ألا تتجاوز الدفعات 700 دولار شهريا.

باختصار، اشترى سعيد بيتاً في شارع "البؤساء" دفعاته الشهرية تساوي ما كان يدفعه إيجاراً للشقة. كان سعيد يرقص فرحاً عندما يتحدث عن هذا الحدث العظيم في حياته: فكل دفعة شهرية تعني أنه يتملك جزءا من البيت، وهذه الدفعة هي التي كان يدفعها إيجارا في الماضي. أما البنك، "بنك التسليف الشعبي"، فقد وافق على إعطائه أسعار فائدة منخفضة، دعما منه "لحصول كل مواطن على بيت"، وهي العبارة التي ذكرها رئيس البلد، نايم بن صاحي، في خطابه السنوي في مجلس رؤساء العشائر.
مع استمرار أسعار البيوت في الارتفاع، ازدادت فرحة سعيد، فسعر بيته الآن أعلى من الثمن الذي دفعه، ويمكنه الآن بيع البيت وتحقيق أرباح مجزية. وتأكد سعيد من هذا عندما اتصل ابن عمه سحلول ليخبره بأنه نظرا لارتفاع قيمة بيته بمقدار عشرة آلاف دولار فقد استطاع الحصول على قرض قدره 30 ألف دولار من البنك مقابل رهن جزء من البيت. وأخبره أنه سينفق المبلغ على الإجازة التي كان يحلم بها في جزر الواق واق، وسيجري بعض التصليحات في البيت. أما الباقي فإنه سيستخدمه كدفعة أولية لشراء سيارة جديدة.

*القانون لا يحمي المغفلين:*
إلا أن صاحبنا سعيد أبو الحزن وزميله نبهان السهيان لم يقرآ العقد والكلام الصغير المطبوع في أسفل الصفحات. فهناك فقرة تقول أن أسعار الفائدة متغيرة وليست ثابتة. هذه الأسعار تكون منخفضة في البداية ثم ترتفع مع الزمن. وهناك فقرة تقول أن أسعار الفائدة سترتفع كلما رفع البنك المركزي أسعار الفائدة. وهناك فقرة أخرى تقول إنه إذا تأخر عن دفع أي دفعة فإن أسعار الفائدة تتضاعف بنحو ثلاث مرات. والأهم من ذلك فقرة أخرى تقول أن المدفوعات الشهرية خلال السنوات الثلاث الأولى تذهب كلها لسداد الفوائد. هذا يعني أن المدفوعات لا تذهب إلى ملكية جزء من البيت، إلا بعد مرور ثلاث سنوات.

بعد أشهر رفع البنك المركزي أسعار الفائدة فارتفعت الدفعات الشهرية ثم ارتفعت مرة أخرى بعد مرور عام كما نص العقد. وعندما وصل المبلغ إلى 950 دولاراً تأخر سعيد في دفع الدفعة الشهرية، فارتفعت الدفعات مباشرة إلى 1200 دولار شهريا. ولأنه لا يستطيع دفعها تراكمت عقوبات إضافية وفوائد على التأخير وأصبح سعيد بين خيارين، إما إطعام عائلته وإما دفع الدفعات الشهرية، فاختار الأول، وتوقف عن الدفع. في العمل اكتشف سعيد أن زميله نبهان قد طرد من بيته وعاد ليعيش مع أمه مؤقتا، واكتشف أيضًا أن قصته هي قصة عديد من زملائه فقرر أن يبقى في البيت حتى تأتي الشرطة بأمر الإخلاء. مئات الألوف من "أمرستان" عانوا المشكلة نفسها، التي أدت في النهاية إلى انهيار أسواق العقار.

أرباح البنك الذي قدم قرضا لسعيد يجب أن تقتصر على صافي الفوائد التي يحققها من هذا القرض، ولكن الأمور لم تتوقف عند هذا الحد. قام البنك ببيع القرض على شكل سندات لمستثمرين، بعضهم من دول الخليج، وأخذ عمولة ورسوم خدمات منهم. هذا يعني أن البنك كسب كل ما يمكن أن يحصل عليه من عمولات وحول المخاطرة إلى المستثمرين. المستثمرون الآن يملكون سندات مدعومة بعقارات، ويحصلون على عوائد مصدرها مدفوعات سعيد ونبهان الشهرية. هذا يعني أنه لو أفلس سعيد أو نبهان فإنه يمكن أخذ البيت وبيعه لدعم السندات. ولكن هؤلاء المستثمرين رهنوا هذه السندات، على اعتبار أنها أصول، مقابل ديون جديدة للاستثمار في شراء مزيد من السندات. نعم، استخدموا ديونا للحصول على مزيد من الديون! المشكلة أن البنوك تساهلت كثيرا في الأمر لدرجة أنه يمكن استدانة 30 ضعف كمية الرهن. باختصار، سعيد يعتقد أن البيت بيته، والبنك يرى أن البيت ملكه أيضًا. المستثمرون يرون أن البيت نفسه ملكهم هم لأنهم يملكون السندات. وبما أنهم رهنوا السندات، فإن البنك الذي قدم لهم القروض، بنك "عماير جبل الجن"، يعتقد أن هناك بيتا في مكان ما يغطي قيمة هذه السندات، إلا أن كمية الديون تبلغ نحو 30 ضعف قيمة البيت!

أما سحلول، ابن عم سعيد، فقد أنفق جزءا من القرض على إجازته وإصلاح بيته، ثم حصل على سيارة جديدة عن طريق وضع دفعة أولية قدرها ألفا دولار، وقام بنك "فار سيتي" بتمويل الباقي. قام البنك بتحويل الدين إلى سندات وباعها إلى بنك استثماري اسمه "لا لي ولا لغيري"، الذي احتفظ بجزء منها، وقام ببيع الباقي إلى صناديق تحوط وصناديق سيادية في أنحاء العالم كافة. سحلول يعتقد أنه يمتلك السيارة، وبنك "فار سيتي" يعتقد أنه يملك السيارة، وبنك "لالي ولا لغيري" يعتقد أنه يمتلك السيارة، والمستثمرون يعتقدون أنهم يملكون سندات لها قيمة لأن هناك سيارة في مكان ما تدعمها. المشكلة أن كل هذا حصل بسبب ارتفاع قيمة بيت سحلول، وللقارئ أن يتصور ما يمكن أن يحصل عندما تنخفض قيمة البيت، ويطرد سحلول من عمله!

*القصة لم تنته بعد!*
بما أن قيمة السندات السوقية وعوائدها تعتمد على تقييم شركات التقييم هذه السندات بناء على قدرة المديون على الوفاء، وبما أنه ليس كل من اشترى البيوت له القدرة نفسها على الوفاء، فإنه ليست كل السندات سواسية. فالسندات التي تم التأكد من أن قدرة الوفاء فيها ستكون فيها أكيدة ستكسب تقدير "أأأ"، وهناك سندات أخرى ستحصل على "ب" وبعضها سيصنف على أنه لا قيمة له بسبب العجز عن الوفاء. لتلافي هذه المشكلة قامت البنوك بتعزيز مراكز السندات عن طريق اختراع طرق جديدة للتأمين بحيث يقوم حامل السند بدفع رسوم تأمين شهرية كي تضمن له شركة التأمين سداد قيمة السند إذا أفلس البنك أو صاحب البيت، الأمر الذي شجع المستثمرين في أنحاء العالم كافة على اقتناء مزيد من هذه السندات. وهكذا أصبح سعيد ونبهان وسحلول أبطال الاقتصاد العالمي الذي تغنى به الكاتب "توماس فريدمان".

في النهاية، توقف سعيد عن سداد الأقساط، وكذلك فعل نبهان وسحلول وغيرهم، ففقدت السندات قيمتها، وأفلست البنوك الاستثمارية وصناديق الاستثمار المختلفة. أما الذين اشتروا تأمينا على سنداتهم فإنهم حصلوا على قيمتها كاملة، فنتج عن ذلك إفلاس شركة التأمين "أي آي جي". عمليات الإفلاس أجبرت البنوك على تخفيف المخاطر عن طريق التخفيض من عمليات الإقراض، الأمر الذي أثر في كثير من الشركات الصناعية وغيرها التي تحتاج إلى سيولة لإتمام عملياتها اليومية، وبدأت بوادر الكساد الكبير بالظهور، الأمر الذي أجبر حكومة أمرستان على زيادة السيولة عن طريق ضخ كميات هائلة لإنعاش الاقتصاد الذي بدأ يترنح تحت ضغط الديون للاستثمار في الديون! أما "توماس فريدمان" فقد قرر أن يكسب مزيدا من الملايين حيث سينتهي من كتابة قصة سعيد أبو الحزن عما قريب.

_د. أنس بن فيصل الحجي - أكاديمي وخبير في شؤون النفط_
(صندوق بريدى الإلكترونى 15/10/2008)

----------


## عمرو جمال الدين

الاستاذ الفاضل المشرف عاطف هلال  
شكرا على ردك الجميل وعلى انك وضحت لى اشياء لم اخذ بالى منها ولكنى كنت اعتقد انى اكتب باسلوب سهل وثلث ومبسط يفهمه العامى والمتخصص ولكنى سوف اعيد النظر باسلوبى وبكتاباتى وسوف احاول تبسيطها اكثر للقارئ العادى 
وانا فعلا كان هدفى من كتاباتى ازكى العلم واوصله للناس والحمد لله 
واسمح لى ان اختلف فى شئ بسيط  وهو ان رجال الاقتصاد هم افضل من يجب ان يتولو منصب رئيس الوزراء لفهمهم التام للمواترد الاقتصاديه  وخصائص النمو واسباب المشاكل  وعلاجها وانعكاسها واثارها وتداعيتها فرجل الاقتصاد هو الذى يستطيع ان يعطى لك وصفا دقيقا للمشاكل واسبابها وطرق علاجها ولكن منذ ان تخلت مصر عن ان تاتى برجال الاقتصاد كرؤساء للوزاره وادائها سئ جدا واسوء من سابق عهده فحكومة د على لطفى وعاطف صدقى وكمال الجنزورى  كان من افضل الحكومات لانهم كانوا رجال اقتصاد لكن الحكومات التى اضاعتنا مثل عاطف عبيد دكتور فى الاداره ونظيف دكتور مهندس لا يفهم فى الاقتصاد كثيرا ولا قليلا فانا ارى ان افضل ناس يمكن ان يتولوا رئاسة الوزارة هم رجال الاقتصاد والله اعلم 

والموضوع اللى اضافته لشرح الازمه جميللللل وممتاز ومبسط وانا كنت ناوى انزله وهو موضوع عبقرى 
وشكرا

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أعجبنى هذا الشرح المبسط للأزمة المالية (وصلنى اليوم على بريدى)
> 
> 
> *شرح مبسط جداً لأزمة المال الأمريكية* 
> يعيش "سعيد أبو الحزن" مع عائلته في شقة مستأجرة وراتبه ينتهي دائما قبل نهاية الشهر. حلم سعيد أن يمتلك بيتاً في 
> _د. أنس بن فيصل الحجي - أكاديمي وخبير في شؤون النفط_
> (صندوق بريدى الإلكترونى 15/10/2008)


*أخيرا أنا فهمت*
*ومن فرحتى مشيت* 
*على إيديا*
 
 
 
*وأعتقد أن الوسيلة الوحيده لعدم تكرار حدوث الأزمة المالية الحالية*
*هو المشى على الإيدين*
*بدلا من القدمين*
*وبكده نضمن عدم توريط أنفسنا ماليا*
*بالتوقيع بأيدينا على عقود شراء البيوت* 
*والسيارات*
*بالتقسيط* 
*غير المريح*
*بضمانات بنكية*
*مجحفه*

----------


## atefhelal

> *أخيرا أنا فهمت*
> 
> *ومن فرحتى مشيت* 
> *على إيديا*
>  
>  
>  
> *وأعتقد أن الوسيلة الوحيده لعدم تكرار حدوث الأزمة المالية الحالية*
> *هو المشى على الإيدين*
> ...


حل مستقبلى مثالى ..بس عاوز لياقة بدنية عالية .. واللياقة البدية عاوزة جو نظيف مش الدكتور نظيف أو حتى الدكاترة اللى سبقوه ... إحنا مش عايزين لادكاترة فى الهندسة ولا  دكاترة فى الإدارة أو فى الإقتصاد أو فى أى شيئ آخر .. إحنا عايزين سياسيين .. تعلموا السياسة وتدربوا عليها من  أول السلم .. إتعلموا فن خدمة الشعب واحترامه وتفهم احتياجاته وتدرجوا فى تمثيل الشعب تمثيلا صادقا أمينا من مجالس الأحياء إلى النقابات إلى ... إلى  مجلس الشعب .. عاوزين عُمد ومحافظين منتخبين ، عاوزين نائب للرئيس منتخيب .. عاوزين مجلس شعب يمكنه إقالة الحكومةأو الإطاحة بوزير زى قلته .. عاوزين الريس ميكونش ريس حتى الموت أو حتى العجز والشلل .. أما الدكاترة فهم لايصلحون مهما كان تخصصهم  فى فن وعلم إدارة موارد البلاد لصالح الشعب وأمنه ، هذا الشعب الذى يجب أن يكون سيدا لمصلحته .. هم يصلحون فى أحس أحوالهم أن يكونوا مجرد مستشارين لرجال السياسة والحكم  إلا من تدرب منهم على خدمة أهل  شارعه ومدرسته وجامعته وحيه ومحافظتة وبلده .. أما من ينط على الكرسى نطا أو يوضع عليه وضعا لأنه دكتور أو لواء سابق أو ... أو ... الخ .. فهذه هى الكارثة التى نعيشها منذ أكثر من نصف قرن ، تلك الكارثة التى سحبتنا إلى قاع قيعان التخلف والفقر ... !!

----------


## amshendy

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread106176.html

----------


## عمرو جمال الدين

4- ارتفاع قيمة فاتورة الواردات نظرا لارتفاع اسعار الغذاء العالمية 
نظر لان مصر من الدول المستوردة للغذاء فسوف تعانى مصر من ارتفاع فاتورة الورادات لان اتجاه اسعار الغذاء فى الفتره المقبلة سوف يتجه الى الارتفاع نظرا لان المضاربين فى سوق الاوراق المالية فى العالم سوف يتحولون من المضاربة على اسعار الاسهم الى المضاربه على اسعار السلع الغذائية لكى يعوضوا الخسائر التى لحقت بهم وهو ما سوف تشجعه الولايات المتحدة لانها اكبر منتج للغذاء فى العالم وباتالى سوف ترتفع اسعار الغذاء عالميا وترتفع معها فاتورة الواردات المصريه لان مصر من الدول المستوردة للغذاء




16- حدوث ارتفاع فى المستوى العام للاسعار فى مصر تأثرا بارتفاع اسعار السلع الغذائيه عالميا نتيجة لان مصر من الدول المستوردة للغذاء مما يؤثر على الدخول والقوى الشرائية للمواطن المصرى ويعنى معه انخفاض فى قيمة العملة المصريه داخليا وخارجيا لزيادة قيمة الواردات عن الصادرات 


الفاو تتوقع اندلاع أزمة غذائية أخرى العام المقبل

أكد جاك ضيوف، مدير منظمة الأغذية والزراعة (الفاو)، أن محاولة حكومات الدول المانحه تقليص مساعداتها للزراعة في الدول النامية أو تبني إجراءات تجارية حمائية لمواجهة الأزمة المالية العالمية قد تزيد من مخاطر اندلاع أزمة غذائية أخرى العام المقبل.

وقال مدير المنظمة التابعة للأمم المتحدة أن هناك ''احتمالا بوقوع أزمة غذائية أخرى على الرغم من الإنتاج القياسي المتوقع لمحاصيل الحبوب لعام 2008 ''، حيث توقع تقرير حديث عن إنتاج المحاصيل والأغذية يصدر عن المنظمة أن يزيد إنتاج الحبوب للعام الجاري بنسبة 4.9% ليسجل رقما قياسيا جديدا وهو 2.232 مليار طن.

ووفقا للتقرير الصادر عن المنظمة التي تتخذ من العاصمة الإيطالية روما مقرا لها والذي أوردت وكالة الأنباء الكويتية (كونا) أجزاء منه فأن هناك 36 دولة حول العالم لا تزال بحاجة إلى المساعدات الخارجية لأسباب تتراوح بين تراجع إنتاجيتها الزراعية أو الصراعات أو غياب الأمن أو استمرار ارتفاع الأسعار محلياً.

وأوضح ضيوف: أن ''حالة الشك الكبيرة التي تعيشها الأسواق العالمية والتهديد بحدوث ركود عالمي قد يشجع الدول على تبني سياسات حمائية وإعادة النظر في التزاماتها فيما يتعلق بالمساعدات التنموية الدولية''.
وأشار ضيوف إلى أن الأزمة المالية جاءت في أعقاب ارتفاع شديد في أسعار الغذاء أدى إلى إلقاء 75 مليون شخص آخر في براثن الجوع والفقر على مدار عام 2007 وحده، كما أنها قد تزيد من محنة الفقراء في الدول النامية شخص، في حين أعلن البنك الدولي أن زيادات أسعار الغذاء قد تزيد عدد الفقراء في العالم 100 مليون نسمة.

ويشير جدول الأرقام القياسية لأسعار الأغذية لدى المنظمة إلى زيادةٍ في الأسعار بمقدار 12 % خلال الفترة 2005- 2006، وبمقدار 24 % لعام 2007، وبما يقرب من 50 % إلى يوليو من عام 2008.

وكانت الدول المتقدمة قد وعدت بزيادة المساعدات لأفريقيا إلى المثلين بحلول 2010 خلال اجتماع قمة للزعماء في 2008 ولكنها لم تف بهذه التعهدات، وأصبحت الضغوط على الدول الفقيرة أكثر حدة بشكل خاص مع ارتفاع أسعار المواد الغذائية والوقود ارتفاعا كبيرا.

http://www.moheet.com/show_news.aspx?nid=177107




حلول ومقترحات لمواجهة الازمة

1-	ضرورة اللجوء فى الفترة القادمة الى تعزيز دور القطاع الانتاجى مثل القطاع الزراعى والصناعى باعتبارهم المورد الاهم للقيمة المضافة فى الاقتصاد وعدم الاعتماد على القطاع الخدمى او التجارى وذلك لتاثرهم بالانخفاض فى الفترة القادمة 
2-	العمل على اكتفاء مصر من الحاصلات الزراعية الرئيسية تحسبا لارتفاع اسعار الغذاء العالمية فى الفترة القادمة نتيجة لاحتمال اتجاه المضاربين الى المضاربه على اسعار الغذاء وتحسبا لاحتمال حدوث ازمة غذاء عالمية 
3-	ضرورة الاهتمام بالقطاع الزراعى فى الفترة القادمة بشكل كبير لتامين الغذاء والحاصلات الرئيسية للمواطن المصرى وللاستفادة من تصدير الحاصلات الزراعية المتوقع ارتفاع اسعارها فى الفترة القادمة 



"الفاو": زيادة الإنتاج الزراعي العالمي ينهي أزمة ارتفاع الأسعار

روما: أعلن الدكتور جاك ضيوف، المدير العام لمنظمة الأغذية والزراعة "فاو" أن طريق الخروج من الأزمة العالمية الراهنة لارتفاع أسعار المواد الغذائية والتي أضافت على الأقل 75 مليون نسمة إلى قوائم الجوع والفقر تتمثل في زيادة الإنتاج الزراعي.

وأوضح الدكتور ضيوف أمام أعضاء لجنتي الشئون الخارجية والزراعة لدى مجلسي النواب والشيوخ الإيطاليين، أنه من المرجّح استمرار ارتفاع الأسعار لعدة سنوات مقبلة على الرغم من التوقُّعات التي تشير إلى حدوث مواسم من وفرة الحبوب هذا العام، مما يعرّض البلدان الأشد فقراً لوضعية من الخطر المستمر.

ويشير جدول الأرقام القياسية لأسعار الأغذية لدى المنظمة إلى زيادةٍ في الأسعار بمقدار 12 % خلال الفترة 2005- 2006، وبمقدار 24 % لعام 2007، وبما يقرب من 50 % إلى يوليو من عام 2008.

ولاحظ المدير العام لمنظمة الأغذية والزراعة في البيان الذي أورده الموقع الرسمي للمنظمة أن "عدد من يعانون نقص الغذاء قبيل ارتفاع الأسعار خلال 2007-2008، بلغ 850 مليون شخص إلا أن هذا العدد لم يلبث أن سجّل ارتفاعاً كبيراً بمقدار 75 مليون في غضون عام 2007 وحده".

وأشار ضيوف إلى الجهود التي بذلتها المنظمة من أجل التصدي لهذه المخاطر والتي كان من بينها أنها دعت في يوليو 2007 إلى عقد مؤتمرٍ رفيع المستوى بشأن الأمن الغذائي؛ وفي ديسمبر من نفس العام تنبأت عن صواب بحلول أزمة عالمية فأطلقت في ذلك الحين مبادرتها للتصدي لارتفاع أسعار المواد الغذائية بهدف مساعدة أشد البلدان فقراً على زيادة إنتاجها من الغذاء.

وفي إطار هذه المبادرة تمضي المنظمة بالمساعدة على إتاحة البذور والأسمدة وغيرها من المدخلات التي تفي بمستوياتٍ الجودة المطلوبة، دعماً للمزارعين الفقراء في إنتاج مزيد من الغذاء لتلبية احتياجات أسرهم ومجتمعاتهم المحلية في غضون الموسمين المقبلين. وقد شملت حتى الآن 79 بلداً تقدّمت بطلب الحصول على مساعداتٍ في إطار المبادرة.

وقال الدكتور ضيوف أن الإعلان الذي صدر عن المؤتمر رفيع المستوى إنما "يؤكد من جديد على أن الزراعة والأمن الغذائي هما أولويتان في عالم التنمية وعنصر رئيسي في جدول الأعمال السياسي الدولي"، مشيرا إلى "أن هذا التأكيد يأتي بعد مرور ثلاثة عقود من الزمن في الأقل حين انكمشت المعونات الرسمية لقطاع الزراعة من 17 % في العام 1980 إلى 3 % في العام 2006 ".

وأضاف أنه على الرغم من أن المؤتمر لم يكن لتقديم التعهدات، إلا أن الأموال التي تعهدت بها الوفود من أجل التنمية الزراعية قبل وأثناء وبعد المؤتمر الرفيع المستوى قد بلغت 23 مليار دولار ".

وأشاد المدير العام للمنظمة بالحكومة الإيطالية لدورها الرئيسي في محاربة الجوع والفقر، مشيرا إلى أن إيطاليا قد أسهمت خلال السنوات الست الأخيرة بنحو 87 مليون دولار في صندوق الأمن الغذائي الخاص بالمنظمة، حيث مولت 29 مشروعا في 41 بلدا ، فضلا عن 15 مشروعا إقليميا في المجتمع الكاريبي والسوق المشتركة بالإضافة إلى 15 مشروعا آخر في البلدان النامية الجزرية الصغيرة.
http://www.moheet.com/show_news.aspx?nid=167847

----------


## عمرو جمال الدين

3- انخفاض حصيلة الصادرات 
سوف تشهد الصادرات قله او انخفاض فى قيمة الحصيلة المتوقعه منها نتيجه لاتجاه اسعار البترول فى الفترة المقبله الى الانخفاض كنتيجه للركود المتوقع 



مصر تتوقع أن يهبط سعر النفط الي 60 دولارا للبرميل


القاهرة (رويترز) - قال وزير البترول المصري سامح فهمي يوم السبت انه يتوقع ان تهبط أسعار النفط الي 60 دولارا للبرميل في الأجل المتوسط بسبب الأزمة المالية العالمية.

وأغلق الخام الامريكي على حوالي 72 دولارا للبرميل يوم الجمعة في حين سجل خام القياس الاوروبي مزيج برنت حوالي 70 دولارا.

وقال فهمي لرويترز "الازمة المالية الدولية ستؤدي الى انخفاض سعر النفط الي 60 دولارا للبرميل في الاجل المتوسط."

واضاف ان الحكومة المصرية لن تخفض الان الدعم الذي تدفعه للوقود المباع داخل مصر. ومصر منتج متوسط الحجم للنفط والغاز ومصدر للطاقة.

وتنفق الحكومة المصرية أكثر من 50 مليار جنيه مصري (8.9 مليار دولار) سنويا على دعم البنزين والغاز وأنواع الوقود الأخرى. وفاتورة الدعم مسؤولة عن جزء كبير من العجز في ميزانية الدولة.


http://www.masrawy.com/News/Economy/...18/633817.aspx

----------


## عمرو جمال الدين

18- انخفاض اسعار السلع الصناعية المستوردة من الخارج مثل السيارات وغيرها وذلك مما قد يؤثر على الصناعة المحلية وبالتالى قد يؤثر على انخفاض المستوى العام للاسعار فى هذه السلع المصنعة







إعصار الأزمة العالمية
يصل إلي سوق السيارات في مصر

بدأت تداعيات االازمة العالمية تصل إلي سوق السيارات في مصر‏,‏ حيث سجل سير حركة المبيعات خلال شهر سبتمبر الماضي ـ في تطور دراماتيكي ـ انخفاضا في نسبة المبيعات بلغ‏7.4%,‏ حيث بلغ عدد السيارات التي جري بيعها خلال هذا الشهر‏14‏ ألفا و‏630‏ سيارة مقابل‏15‏ ألفا و‏790‏ سيارة خلال شهر سبتمبر من العام الماضي‏.‏ وكانت حركة مبيعات السيارات في مصر قد سجلت خلال الفترة من يناير إلي أغسطس من العام الحالي زيادة بنسبة‏30%,‏ حيث بلغ عدد السيارات التي جري بيعها خلال هذا الفترة‏147‏ ألفا و‏100‏ سيارة مقابل‏113‏ ألفا و‏30‏ سيارة خلال الفترة نفسها من العام الماضي‏.‏

وقد أوضح المهندس صلاح الحضري أمين عام رابطة مصنعي السيارات في مصر في تصريحات خاصة لـ ـ الأهرام ـ أن هذا الانخفاض في حركة المبيعات خلال شهر سبتمبر الماضي‏,‏ يعتبر أمرا طبيعيا‏,‏ حيث يعد الشهر الماضي أول شهر تظهر خلاله بوضوح ملامح الأزمة المالية العالمية‏,‏ وما ترتب عليها من انخفاض في البورصات العالمية والخليجية والمصرية‏,‏ مما أدي إلي حالة من القلق لدي العديد من المواطنين‏,‏ وفضل الكثير منهم تأجيل قرار شراء سيارات جديدة انتظارا لما سوف تسفر عنه الأحوال‏.‏

وتوقع صلاح الحضري عودة الأمور في سوق السيارات إلي طبيعتها بصورة تدريجية خلال الفترة القريبة المقبلة‏,‏ لتستعيد بذلك السوق المصرية حجمها الطبيعي ومعدلات نموها الكبيرة‏,‏ شريطة استمرار البنوك في تقديم التيسيرات والتسهيلات لتمويل عمليات بيع السيارات بالتقسيط‏,‏ خاصة أن السوق المصرية لم تصل بعد إلي مرحلة التشبع‏.‏ 

http://www.ahram.org.eg/Index.asp?Cu...2.htm&DID=9749

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## عمرو جمال الدين

> 





دكتور جمال
 هون عليك ما يهمكشى 
الحكومه بتاعتنا مدربه على كل وسائل النصب ومدربه على كل الردود 
لو اسعار البترول زادت يبقى احنا لازم نزود اسعار البنزين فى مصر علشان نواكب الاسعار العالميه ولاننا بستورد البنزين والبترول وسعره زاد علينا ياحرام 

ولو اسعار البترول انخفضت الحكومه تطلع علينا تشتكى همها وتقول البترول اللى كنا بنصدره اسعاره انخفضت ود هيأثر علينا وعلى صادرتنا وعلى رصيد الاحتياطى من العمله الاجنبيه وعلى ميزان المدفوعات وعلى كل حاجه 

لدرجة انا ما بقتش قادر افهم هو احنا بنصدر البترول ولا بنستورده 
لو بنصدره يبقى نستفيد لما اسعاره ترتفع مش نتضرر
ولو بنستورده يبقى نستفيد من انخفاض اسعاره فى العالم والاسعار عندنا ترخص

ولو حرام ادينا بنحرقه ولو حلال ادينا بنشربه

----------


## عمرو جمال الدين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمرو جمال الدين
[B 
17- قد يحدث انخفاض فى اسعار بعض السلع المصنعة عالميا نتيجة للكساد او الركود العالمى المتوقع مما قد يؤثر على مركز تنافسية السلع المصرية فى السوق العالمية او السوق المحليه نتيجه[/b]

لان الطلب العالمى قد ينخفض على الصادرات الصناعيه لبعض الدول فتلجأ هذه الدول الى تخفيض اسعار منتجاتها وتغرق السوق المحلى المصرى وبالتالى تلحق اضرار وخسائر بالصناعة المصرية او قد يؤثر على قدرة منافسة السلع المصرية المصنعه التى تصدرها مصر الى بعض الاسواق الدولية 

18- انخفاض اسعار السلع اصناعية المستوردة من الخارج مثل السيارات وغيرها وذلك مما قد يؤثر على الصناعة المحلية وبالتالى قد يؤثر على انخفاض المستوى العام للاسعار فى هذه السلع المصنعة 






انخفاض أسعار السيارات بسبب الأزمة المالية.. وسيارة مغربية قريباً في مصر 


11/4/2008 1200 PM
القاهرة - محرر مصراوي - أوصت الشعبة العامة للسيارات بالاتحاد العام للغرف التجارية وكلاء وموزعي وتجار السيارات بعدم الاحتفاظ بمخزون كبير لديهم وسرعة التصرف في المخزون الحالي الذي سيؤدي حتماً إلى خسائر كبيرة -لو استمر موجوداً لديهم - حيث من المتوقع انخفاض أسعار السيارات بسبب الأزمة المالية العالمية.

ومن المتوقع أن شركات ومصانع السيارات العالمية سوف تطرح كميات كبيرة من إنتاجها في الأسواق بأسعار أقل بكثير من الأسعار الحالية لمواجهة حالة الركود التي خلفتها الأزمة، حسبماذ كرت وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط .

جاء ذلك خلال اجتماع الشعبة برئاسة السيد حسن سليمان رئيس الشعبة حيث تم بحث أثر الأزمة المالية العالمية على صناعة وتجارة السيارات في مصر، وترقب دخول أول سيارة مغربية إلى مصر قريباً.

وحذرت الشعبة من تعرض سوق السيارات خلال المرحلة المقبلة مما اسمته "حرق البضاعة" للتخلص من المخزون الذي يعتبر راكداً إذا طرحت الشركات والمصانع العالمية المخزون لديها بأسعار أكثر انخفاضاً، خاصة وأن أسعار البترول انخفضت بنحو 50 % مما يؤثر على باقي الصناعات ومن بينها السيارات لأن الاقتصاد العالمي أصبح "منظومة واحدة".

وقالت أنه بالنسبة للموديلات الجديدة لعام 2009 فقد بدأ طرحها بالفعل فهذه الموديلات تم فتح الأذون الاستيرادية لها منذ ثلاثة أو أربعة أشهر .

وصرح سليمان بأن الأسعار لن تنخفض مرة واحدة بل سوف تنخفض تدريجياً وخلال الشهور القليلة القادمة سوف يشعر المستهلك بهذا الانخفاض مع تزايد معدلات الركود الاقتصادي العالمي لأن تصريف المخزون الكبير لدى مصانع السيارات يقابلة تأثير في الجمارك والمبيعات والضرائب، وذلك شأن أي منتج آخر وسوف يتأثر السوق المصري لأننا سوق مفتوحة.

إذا انخفض السعر عالمياً فإنه سوف ينخفض بالضرورة في السوق المصري لأن أي مستورد يمكنه الشراء بالأسعار المنخفضة وينزل بها السوق وينافس.

رينو لوجان.. أول سيارة مغربية تدخل مصر قريباً
وأوضح السيد حسن سليمان بأن الشعبة ناقشت خلال الاجتماع كذلك السيارة "رينو لوجان" التي يتم تصنيعها في المغرب الشقيق ، وسوف تدخل السوق المصري قريباً بموجب اتفاقية اغادير (بين مصر والمغرب وتونس والأردن) التي تسمح بدخول أي منتج بين الدول الأربعة بدون جمارك بشرط أن يكون 40 % على الأقل من مكونه وطني المنشأ.

وطالب أعضاء الشعبة بأن تعامل دول الاتحاد الأوروبي مصر نفس معاملة المغرب التي تتمتع بالحصول على أي منتج ومن بين ذلك الصناعات المغذية للسيارات بدون جمارك ولها الحق في أن تحولها إلى "مغربية المنشأ".

وهكذا يمكن للمغرب أن يتجمع لديها أكثر من 40 % من مكونات السيارة مما يسمح لها بتصديرها إلى دول "اغادير" ومن بينها مصر.

يذكر أن السيارة "لوجان" كان يطلق عليها "داتشا" وكانت تنتجها رومانيا واشترتها شركة رينو الفرنسية وغيرت اسمها إلى "رينو لوجان" ومنحت المغرب تصريحاً بتصنيعها.

وطالب أعضاء الشعبة بتشكيل لجنة من كل الشعب واللجان المعنية بصناعة وتجارة السيارات في الغرف التجارية والصناعية تكون قراراته ملزمة للمنتجين والتجار وتكون بمثابة حلقة وصل مع الجهات الرسمية ولاسيما جهاز حماية المستهلك وتتولى حل جميع مشاكل التجار والصناع مع المستهلكين دون حاجة إلى اللجوء إلى القضاء أو تعرض أي منتج أو تاجر للعقوبة أو الحبس .

المصدر: وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط 

http://www.masrawy.com/News/Egypt/Ec...er/4/cars.aspx

----------


## عمرو جمال الدين

[quote=عمرو جمال الدين;


15- تاثر المركز السياسى للحكومه المصريه كثيرا واحتمال ان تقوم مظاهرات عنيفه واحتجاجات ضخمه او حدوث ثورة







مصر تجازف باضطرابات ان لم تحم الفقراء من تباطوء الاقتصاد 

القاهرة (رويترز) - من الممكن أن تؤدي الازمة الاقتصادية العالمية الى تكرار الاضطرابات التي شهدتها مصر في وقت سابق هذا العام اذا لم تستطع الحكومة حماية ملايين الفقراء من اثارها.

ومن المستبعد أن تهدد موجة جديدة من الاستياء استمرار الحكومة. لكنها قد تردع الاستثمار الذي كان المحرك وراء الطفرة الاقتصادية التي عاشتها مصر في الاعوام الاربعة الاخيرة.

وقال محللون ان على الحكومة أن تحاول تحسين سبل توصيل الدعم الغذائي الى مستحقيه من الفقراء لخفض الانفاق المهدر.

وأضافوا أن عليها زيادة الانفاق العام بحذر والغاء ضريبة جديدة على الشركات لا تحظى بتأييد المستثمرين.

ومصر أكبر الدول العربية سكانا اذ يقطنها 82 مليون نسمة وهي ليست من الدول الاكثر تضررا من الازمة.

وثمة توقعات بتباطوء نمو الناتج المحلي الاجمالي الى 5.25 بالمئة في السنة المالية الحالية 2008-2009 من 7.2 بالمئة في 2007-2008 وذلك بحسب استطلاع أجرته رويترز.

ويقول محللون ان هذا يبدو جيدا مقارنة بدول صناعية تواجه الركود.

والمشكلة أنه حين كان الاقتصاد ينمو بمعدل بين ستة وسبعة في المئة على مدار العامين الاخيرين أدت زيادة التضخم وتدني الرواتب الى اثارة احتجاجات عنيفة واضرابات عمالية.

وقال المحلل السياسي عمرو الشوبكي انه في غياب سياسة اجتماعية واضحة لحماية الفقراء تظل مصر مهددة بمزيد من الاحتجاجات الاجتماعية.

وبلغت الاضطرابات ذروتها في ابريل نيسان حين اشتبك الاف العمال بمدينة المحلة الكبرى الصناعية مع الشرطة. وقتل شخصان على الاقل وأصيب اكثر من مئة بجروح.

وردت الحكومة بزيادة رواتب موظفي الحكومية 30 في المئة. ورفعت فيما بعد أسعار الوقود وفرضت ضرائب على الشركات العاملة في المناطق الحرة في اطار اجراءات لتوفير موارد لتمويل زيادة الرواتب مما أدى الى تفاقم التضخم.

وقالت مونيت دوس كبيرة المحللين في بنك الاستثمار المصري برايم هولدنج "الجميع الان يعلمون أن زيادة الضرائب على شركات المناطق الحرة كان قرارا خاطئا."

وتقول وحدة المعلومات بصحيفة ايكونوميست ان من المتوقع أن يؤدي الانخفاض العالمي في أسعار السلع وتأثيراته الاولية الى خفض التضخم الى 9.1 في المئة عام 2009 بعد أن وصل الى 18 في المئة عام 2008. وفي ظل تراجع التضخم ستظل البطالة الهم الرئيسي.

وأعلنت الحكومة التي لم تبد أي رغبة في مراجعة سياساتها الضريبية عن خطة اقتصادية قيمتها 15 مليار جنيه مصري (2.71 مليار دولار) يخصص ثلثها لاقامة مشاريع جديدة للمياه والصرف الصحي.

ويقول محمد ابو باشا الخبير الاقتصادي ببنك الاستثمار المجموعة المالية-هيرميس ان أهم شيئين للناس هما الانفاق الذي سيخلق وظائف والدعم الذي سيضمن حصولهم على الاحتياجات الاساسية.

ومن المتوقع أن تنفق الدولة نحو 80 مليار جنيه في السنة المالية الحالية على الدعم وهو اكثر مما تنفقه على الصحة والتعليم.

لكن على الحكومة أن تعثر على أسلوب أفضل لتوزيع الدعم الغذائي. ويقول منتقدون ان النظام الحالي الذي يوفر أغذية مثل الخبز وزيت الطهي بأسعار رخيصة معيب لان الدعم يصل ايضا الى الاثرياء.

ويرى محللون أن الحكومة لم تقم بأي عمل مهم لاصلاح نظام التعليم الذي لا يملك المقومات اللازمة لامداد التلاميذ بالمهارات الضرورية لسوق العمل.

ويكمن جزء من مشكلة نظام التعليم في أنه لايزال مجانيا وهو ما يحد من قدرة الدولة على تدبير مزيد من التمويل لرواتب المعلمين.

في الوقت نفسه تنفق الاسر المصرية مليارات الجنيهات سنويا على الدروس الخصوصية.

وقال الشوبكي ان اصلاح التعليم يجب أن يكون الخطوة الاولى.

وقد تلحق أضرار بالاقتصاد بسبب ازدياد القرصنة قبالة ساحل شرق افريقيا. وتفضل شركات شحن تجنب قناة السويس وارسال شحنات النفط والسلع الاخرى من حول جنوب القارة الافريقية.

ويقول محللون ان الاضطرابات قد تجعل من الصعب على النخبة الحاكمة حشد التأييد لجمال مبارك السياسي البارز ابن الرئيس حسني مبارك ليكون خليفة لوالده البالغ من العمر 80 عاما. وينفي جمال مبارك أن يكون له أي طموح في الرئاسة حتى الآن.

وفي حين لاتزال المعارضة أضعف من أن تمثل تحديا للحكومة فمن الممكن أن يكون مبارك الابن مرشحا مثيرا للجدل بين دعائم النخبة الحاكمة مثل الجيش.

----------


## فنكي

*السلام عليكم اعضاء المنتدي
كنت بدور علي موقع مفيد عن الازمة الاقتصادية العالمية و لقيت الموقع ده و افادني جدا علشان بيقدم دورات  و حبيت افيدكم بيه 
الازمة الاقتصادية العالمية
*

----------

